# What do you think the hardest animal to hunt in North America is?



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wondering what you think would be the hardest animal to hunt?

For me, it would be Trophy Big horn sheep or a big mule deer!!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Alabama whitetail in Chocolocco(sp) Management Area!!! LOL no joke its gets hunted so much that the deer just idk... they have to like dig tunnels and travel through them or something its near impossible to kill one...you have to walk miles and its steep mountains so yeah

But seriously i would have to say bighorn sheep, never hunted one but it seems hard


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

red stag for me. :uzi:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i would have to agree with you hunter 
big horn sheep 

or mountain goat


----------



## Swift Arrow (Apr 23, 2010)

Goat


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depending on what you consider hard, a whole bunch of animals come to mind.

Goats and sheep in the mts. of AK
Muskox
Old mature whitetail does
spot and stalk mulies

and more... its just really early for me so brain isn't too active


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

There are tons of animals that are hard to hunt, 1 of them is an Osceola turkey, they say the Easterns are the smartest but I tell you they are some of the dumbest imo, but the Osceloas on the other hand are very smart and even harder to hunt if they don't gobble on the ground.
Elk are also pretty hard to hunt, especially on public land. They're just like turkeys, if they don't answer to your call they're hard to actually locate and that was my problem on my elk hunt this year, they wouldn't answer to our calls much and elk are extremely smart and have a very good sense of smell and even though they are as big as cows they are as quiet as a deer walking by you.
And I agree with n7709k an old mature doe is very smart and hard to hunt.
And mountain goats I'd think are pretty hard since you have to go really high up to find them but it's mostly the same with elk.
Also hunting whitetail deer in Florida is very hard, although they aren't the big bucks with big bodies like everybody elses they are very smart, and almost every doe in Florida is on her toes just waiting for a sound or a smell or something that moves, and they're even harder to hunt in hot weather because scent controll becomes a big factor since you're sweating and what not and they usually don't move in cold weather since of course they're not used to it so you almost have to hunt them in warm weather. I've hunted in Georgia and Ohio for deer but I think none of them are just as smart as the Florida deer.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Girls.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Girls.


HAHA, come up here, I'll set you up with some man!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

elk


----------



## a.perrin12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Old smart whitetail bucks... only come out for like 15 minutes then they're gone!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

IMO, whitetails are the easier animal to hunt, because before the rut they will have a specific route they will take mostly everytime!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Eastern coyotes here in the mountains.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i personally think every animal in north america is tough to hunt! every animal has it challenges, so we really cant say which one is harder cause it depends on your personal abililty! No animal is easy to hunt! do you guys get what im trying to say?


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats a big...Ten Four


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

cali hunter said:


> i personally think every animal in north america is tough to hunt! every animal has it challenges, so we really cant say which one is harder cause it depends on your personal abililty! No animal is easy to hunt! do you guys get what im trying to say?


Do you get what I'm trying to say!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Squirrels


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

if your having problems hunting squirrels i think you might be doing something wrong cause ive got like four of them on my fence right now :smile:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

truetexan#1 said:


> if your having problems hunting squirrels i think you might be doing something wrong cause ive got like four of them on my fence right now :smile:


Then I beleive you dont have evil squirrels who attack you and watch the military channel


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

The all elusive Albino Chupacabra


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Only regular chupacabras here in mexico. Regular road kill


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

truetexan#1 said:


> if your having problems hunting squirrels i think you might be doing something wrong cause ive got like four of them on my fence right now :smile:


Nope ain't got but bout 20 left at my house , that and been taken long shots at em


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

does are the hardest or anything in the mountains


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Girls.


I don't know they can't ever seem to get away from me! LOL JK, just don't wear doe in estrous on your clothes.


----------



## PEDRO-GO (Oct 7, 2010)

'It is difficult to Buffalo.
Here all kind of hunting is prohibited.
Now banned buffalo and wild boar do not belong to our fauna.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdzJRCOLhQQ


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Girls.


lolove HAHA


----------



## Hornporn (Sep 22, 2010)

The sheep are hard to get to but not hard to get to. The hardest part is getting the tag. I've got my slam, working on my Ovid slam now. I've taken several Asian sheep as well.

I would say the hardest animal with a bow would be the coues whitetail.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hornporn said:


> The sheep are hard to get to but not hard to get to. The hardest part is getting the tag. I've got my slam, working on my Ovid slam now. I've taken several Asian sheep as well.
> 
> I would say the hardest animal with a bow would be the coues whitetail.


You have the most experience here, but my friend has been going out for about 4 or 4 years going out pretty much every weekend trying to fill his trophy bighorn tag. HE has had a lot of close encounters but not legal or just to far away!


----------



## Hornporn (Sep 22, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> You have the most experience here, but my friend has been going out for about 4 or 4 years going out pretty much every weekend trying to fill his trophy bighorn tag. HE has had a lot of close encounters but not legal or just to far away!


Well I wouldn't say I have the most...however, I've forgotten about one really VERY hard hunt. That would be the unlimited area in Montana 501 for RM bighorn. If you can get this done YOU THE BIG MAN!!! I would live to hunt this unit someday. It's a serious hunt for a serious hunter with HUGE balls.


----------

